# Eating bass... the results



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I went out today and caught 16 LM, 7 rock bass and 2 nice gills. I was wading the flats so I waited before I decided to keep some. I kept 4 of the medium size bass, the ones I am catching a ton of. I took them home, filleted them (badly) and cooked them with some cornmeal and blackened seasoning.

They were goooooood.

So I culled some of the most common bass, caught all but 2 on my spinner prototype and had an absolute blast.

Darn good day!

OH, if you didn't read the original post, no flames please until you do....


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

private ponds n lakes can get over run quickly with bass. you have to keep some every year. and you are doing correct keeping the mid size. always release the bigguns


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I have talked to people that say bass is delicious (oddly enough, prepared the way you mentioned). I don't eat fish so I can't say yay or nay!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You are doing the CORRECT thing for your pond...get as many as possible now while the water is still cool...IMHO when the water heats up, Bass start to get mushy and do not taste as well!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

LM Bass actually do make good table fare if handled/cooked properly.
We had a 3 acre pond with a nice balance of gills and bass when I was a teenager. I fished several hours a day 9 months of the year out there. 
While we didn't keep bass purposely (very well balanced pond), I would keep one occasionally that was foul hooked in the gills, etc. Why leave it in the pond for the turtles??? 

We would prepare 2 ways: 1) blackened in iron skillet 2) seasonsed and deep fried. Both ways it was quite good. My mother was actually quite found of the blackened bass....one of her favorites.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Bass deep fried. Man its good. I don't keep em over 3lbs. Under that they are great.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Used to eat lm from Rice lake in Ontario. I disrinctly remember them having a grassy taste. But hell you could deep fry a shoe in batter and itd be good.


----------

